# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  instalimi i xp ne edubuntu

## meti1

Kam nje problem ne lap top  kam te instaluar  EDUBUNTU kam deshir ta vendosi  xp pa mos me hek edubuntu  por nuk di si ta ndaj particionin.

lap topi nuk ka CD rom a mundem me ba boot prej ne usb.

----------


## don lico

Nuk e di ne mund te funksionoje por Linux brenda XP me ane te power ISO une kam bere dhe hapej si nderfaqe e XP por qe punoje pa problem.

provo te instalosh nje power ISO per EDUBUNTU ose cdo lloj programi qe ka opsionin mount, nuk jam shume i bindur por vete familja ubuntu ka nje opsjon te tille mount hardware.

Pastaj me ane te USB qe brenda saj ke XP po ne forme ISO tento te besh instalimin e saj.

Nuk jam shume i sigurte sa mund te ece ne kete forme por provoje nje here se mund te ece, e perseris LINUX brenda XP ka funksionuar shume mire te shpresojme qe funksonon edhe kjo rruge.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## ujkus

virtual machine plako dhe je rehat
kur do me punu ne win ose ne ubundu
nqs e kam kuptu drejt kerkesen tende

----------


## don lico

Fiks fare virtual machine.

Flm per plotesimin ujkus

----------


## xubuntu

edhe une te keshilloj nje virtual machine, virtual box eshte nga me te mirat

----------


## meti1

> edhe une te keshilloj nje virtual machine, virtual box eshte nga me te mirat


flm te gjithve

Nese ka mundesi mem tregu ne detale ku mund ta shkarkoj VirtualBox, dhe si shkon ecuria e instalimit te xp.
Un kam te instaluar edubuntu.

faliminderit

----------


## meti1

flm te gjithve

Nese ka mundesi mem tregu ne detale ku mund ta shkarkoj VirtualBox, dhe si shkon ecuria e instalimit te xp.
Un kam te instaluar edubuntu.

faliminderit

----------


## xubuntu

> flm te gjithve
> 
> Nese ka mundesi mem tregu ne detale ku mund ta shkarkoj VirtualBox, dhe si shkon ecuria e instalimit te xp.
> Un kam te instaluar edubuntu.
> 
> faliminderit


virtualbox e shkarkon nga ketu http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

----------


## meti1

> virtualbox e shkarkon nga ketu http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads


flm
 provova por nuk arrita asgje un e kam te instaluar ubuntu 7.04 dhe aty nuk kish per ket verzion shkarkova disa tjera por nuk instalohen.

ndihm

----------


## don lico

Ketu ke nje nje leksion (guide) te vogel nga nje faqe ubuntu. Shpresoj te te hyje ne pune

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and...irtualbox.html

----------


## xubuntu

> flm
>  provova por nuk arrita asgje un e kam te instaluar ubuntu 7.04 dhe aty nuk kish per ket verzion shkarkova disa tjera por nuk instalohen.
> 
> ndihm


Ubuntu ka arrit te versioni 9.10, cfare pret per te axhornuar  :konfuz:

----------

